# Lightweight Doors



## DBSS_Gohan (Sep 19, 2004)

Ok, today my friend was noticing my Z31s doors are a bit heavy. So... does anyone know where I can find lightweight doors? I dont exactly know what Im looking for... so does anyone know where I should look?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Make some carbon fiber ones


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Make some carbon fiber ones


x2 that's your only option. No one makes light-weight doors for our car that I know of. But I do know they feel like lead moving dumb nissan


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

would he be able to take the skin off of the door and fab some fiberglass skins? then pop rivet them on?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

screw it- might as well sawzall them off dude!


----------



## BlueThunder (Nov 11, 2004)

*There is only 2 ways to fix your problem...*

Gut your door and suffer when it rains and let the theives in, 

OR

make friends in Canada and buy an SF model door... they have manual crank windows and are much lighter than the U.S. models with power windows...

Good luck...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> screw it- might as well sawzall them off dude!



tsk tsk tsk I thought Eric told you no more pics


----------

